# Maple Workbench



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I recently found a Maple workbench at an auction. There is no brand name identification to be found on it. I would guess it to be 25-30 years old. I also bought several tools, which all have serial #'s indicating each to have been manufactured in the 1985-86 range.

Looking over the auction goods, I saw an odd looking part, which I didn't know what it was. It sold in a box of misc., and is long gone. When I got to my shop and was unloading the very heavy workbench, I noticed it was missing a part on the underneath side. It is part of one of the two attached vises. Yes, you've got the picture..........The odd part I saw, belonged to my workbench. 

I'm wondering about the possibility of me posting a picture of the workbench, and someone being able to identify the brand of the table, so that I might be able to locate a replacement part.

Any workbench specialists reading this, please respond.

Thanks.

cey146


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Given the vague description of what is missing, posting pictures is the only chance any of us will have of helping you.

Very few workbench "brands" out there that I am aware of so again pictures would be extremely helpful.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thankfully, I caught someone's attention. When I decided to post this last night, I was ten miles from my shop, and the workbench. I'll get a photo of it today, along with a photo of the missing piece. 

I appreciate your interest in helping me. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Auctions I attend are real good about keeping records and naming sale items, even miscellaneous boxes. If your auction company has receipts and will allow you to look at them you may be successful in locating the part and it may not be all that far away.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.shainsolutions.com/


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

firemedic, 

I went back to the shop today, measured and took pictures of the Maple workbench. The bench measures 36 1/2" wide x 86" long. It has two vises. The part I'm missing, is shown in the photo.

SandburRanch, This auction was like no other, and the auction company could not get everything that belonged together, in one place. The receipt tickets say: Box of tools, and such descriptions as that. It was an awful mess. There was a Delta Unisaw which had no fence. I spotted an unopened box off in the distance which had a Delta label on it, opened the box.........Brand new fence. I bought the fence for $4. Later the saw sold, and I was the high bidder at $30. The auctioneer proclaimed, "Good buy on that one." I winked at him and proceeded to buy a shaper and combination disc/belt sander for $45 and $55.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

You bought a Unisaw & fence for $34?? Any pictures?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

cey146 said:


> There was a Delta Unisaw which had no fence. I spotted an unopened box off in the distance which had a Delta label on it, opened the box.........Brand new fence. I bought the fence for $4. Later the saw sold, and I was the high bidder at $30. The auctioneer proclaimed, "Good buy on that one." I winked at him and proceeded to buy a shaper and combination disc/belt sander for $45 and $55.


 
I hate you....not in a personal way...just a you suck type of hate.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing!

The "deal" I got on my Uni doesn't look so good anymore.

Thanks alot pal!

Kidding aside I'm very happy for you!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cey146 said:


> firemedic,
> 
> I went back to the shop today, measured and took pictures of the Maple workbench. The bench measures 36 1/2" wide x 86" long. It has two vises. The part I'm missing, is shown in the photo.


It may just be me - but I'm not seeing any pictures...? Is anyone else?


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

It was indeed a strange day at the auction. I've not taken any pictures of the saw, yet. The bolts and spacers which hold the fence support onto the table were not with the saw. The bolts are not available any longer, and I'm having a machinist craft the required parts for me.

Wondering.......are the photos of the workbench visible? I'm new on this site, and not sure I got them posted. They do not show up on my end, here.

Thanks for the responses, and the kind humor.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I cant see any pics either bud.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I will again attempt to post the pictures of the original intent of my post. If I fail, can someone please advise me what I might be doing incorrectly? Thanks


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I guess I failed..........:surrender:


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

cey146 said:


> I will again attempt to post the pictures of the original intent of my post. If I fail, can someone please advise me what I might be doing incorrectly? Thanks


Hey not trying to be a smart*** but after you pick your photos did you hit the upload button. I know I missed it at first because the window was so small. 

Bob


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bob, 

You are the winner! I didn't hit the upload, because I didn't see one. I was working from the minimized screen. After going to maximum screen, I readily saw it. Thanks for helping!

Again, the original reason for this post, was to seek help in identifying the manufacturer of the vise hardware. I have found a small sticker on one, it reads: Made in Canada. How could this sticker still be on there, if the bench is as old as I believe it to be? Maybe it was only used as a catch all...........


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm just guessing (because of the color) that it might be a Record vise. But they were usually stamped made in England or Record. At least the ones I've seen.

Bob


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ok, so that I understand... you want to build a vice with replacement parts and all you have is the cast base - correct?

It's not worth doing. You are better off selling it on ebay for $5 and putting that towards another vise if you need it. The likelihood of finding parts (regardless of maker) and the time it would take is simply not worth it in my opinion.

...but that's my opinion, and some people have a LOT more time and patience than I do...


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

firemedic,

I'm just wanting to find the piece shown in the photo, or buy a complete vise, just like it. 

Bob, I too thought it might be a Record, as it matches the color of another vise I have.

I spotted a Grizzly on one site that looks very similar.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

The only thing that I can think of doing is take apart the 2 vises you have to see if there are any markings on them. It might be on the back side where the wood jaw is attached. Good luck

Bob


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bob,

I was looking at that possibility, today. Just might have to do that. I've never understood a company making a product, and not putting their name, and it's model # in plain view. I guess if they put out something they aren't proud of, that would be good reasoning. 

Thanks.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice bench. Did you consider it may be shop made? Can those casters take the weight of the bench? 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Al B,

I haven't even cleaned it up yet. It needs all realigned, etc. Never thought of that one, but the vise parts itself have to have been made by a manufacturer. The casters seem to work fine.

I would consider reducing the height of the bench, in order to do my sanding in more comfortable position. If I did that, I would want to have it so I could lift it back up and place it on the original base and have it full height, when needed.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

cey146 said:


> Al B,
> 
> I haven't even cleaned it up yet. It needs all realigned, etc. Never thought of that one, but the vise parts itself have to have been made by a manufacturer. The casters seem to work fine.
> 
> I would consider reducing the height of the bench, in order to do my sanding in more comfortable position. If I did that, I would want to have it so I could lift it back up and place it on the original base and have it full height, when needed.


Well good deal for you. I would say the way the end vise runs the full width would indicate it was shop made. Which in my opinion is better than anything bought. I would put money on the vises being Record only if the castings are smooth and you find the name. But a copy doesn't mean it's substandard. Just not record. As you may have seen. I love work benches and think everyone should have at least one.

I'm green,
Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

The castings don't seem to be smooth, but I am going to take one of the two apart and look further. I only gave $130 for the entire outfit, so I can put some into it, if I find it necessary. The casters are at least 2 1/2", I'll have to get it upside down to do a complete inspection.

The method of rounding on the ends of each vise cover is interesting, and almost looks too well matched for a home crafted piece.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

cey146 said:


> The castings don't seem to be smooth, but I am going to take one of the two apart and look further. I only gave $130 for the entire outfit, so I can put some into it, if I find it necessary. The casters are at least 2 1/2", I'll have to get it upside down to do a complete inspection.
> 
> The method of rounding on the ends of each vise cover is interesting, and almost looks too well matched for a home crafted piece.


It's a great price for that bench.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Al,

With Winter coming on, I've made it back into the shop the past few days. Doing some work on the bench, and I can see signs that it was a shop project of a fellow woodworker. Pencil figuring is evident, and I see signs that it may never have been a completed job. Bolts missing, some very loose and such, make me wonder........

Anyway, I took one of the two vises completely apart, and find no manufacturer's name, or model #'s. However, I did take some measurements of the vise hardware. I did this, in order to have a better chance at locating some parts, or to find a replacement vise which would fit into the existing noles.

The critical measurements are as follows: 6 1/2" c to c, on the two outside round bars. The center screw bar is 5/16'' higher than the other two. It is 3 1/4" each direction from the center of the two on the outside.

Would appreciate any help I can get, to put this all back into useable condition. I can post additional photos if it would help.

Thanks.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Still tinkering with the workbench, and have observed that something must be missing from the vise which I thought was complete. It will not tighten or loosen, using the handle to crank the 1" diameter screw.

Any suggestions? 

Thank you.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks to me like you are missing the quick release nut? :smile:


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

That is the conclusion I had come to, and would like to see a photo of one with it installed.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bob,

I took the vises apart, and still see no markings of identification. I've placed an ad on Craigslist, hoping the person that bought the box of stuff with the vise part inside, might see the ad. Long shot, I know!

My latest attempt has been to ask the auctioneer if I can post a picture and explanation at the "get your bidder's number here window" in his auction house. A lot of regulars go to the auction every Thursday, and I'm hoping one of them has my part.

On neither of the two vises do I see anything which the lead screw is held in, to allow the vise to be tightened or loosened. I've looked online at various vises and see not one which is like these two.

Again, I appreciate all the help I can get with this issue. 

Great forum with many super persons.

Thanks.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a picture from Woodcraft. You can get an idea of the part you are looking for. Hate to say it but if your long shots don't pay off you'll be better off just getting a new vise. Think of it this way (or in my case how I explain it to the boss) I got a GREAT deal on the bench and now with just a little bit more investment......

Anyway, good luck. I'm sure the piece is sitting on some other guys bench and he is trying to figure out what to do with it

Bob


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I was looking at what Woodcraft has to offer, this morning. I sent them an email asking about the center to center measurements, etc. They responded by sending me a picture. The big problem I have with just giving up and buying 2 new vises, I need them to fit my existing holes in the workbench. Definitely now seeing there are no nuts on these vises to loosen and tighten them.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

cey146 said:


> I was looking at what Woodcraft has to offer, this morning. I sent them an email asking about the center to center measurements, etc. They responded by sending me a picture. The big problem I have with just giving up and buying 2 new vises, I need them to fit my existing holes in the workbench. Definitely now seeing there are no nuts on these vises to loosen and tighten them.


Okay, not the perfect answer but. take the jaws and side of the bench. Drill a clean hole by enlarging the current hole. Plug them with a maple dowel and install the new bench vise. Yes you will see where you plugged it but it will be strong and functional. 

If you really want to save your existing vise and a quick release is not top priority, you can take the pieces down to a local welding shop and they could tap a nut with that match your vise and then weld it to the bracket. 

On my RAS I had an adjustment ring that cracked. They only charged me $15 to weld it.

Bob


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bob,

I did go to the local nuts and bolts distributor, yesterday. I took the Acme thread, lead screw with me, and they had no nuts that would thread onto the screw. I guess a person can tell I don't have anything but time........:huh:


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

In my town we have a company called Fastenal. They can get just about anything in the fastening market. They are also on line. But there are also many spots on line to get the nut to fit your vise. I googled acme nut and acme thread and got a ton of hits. also had one with a pdf to download to help measure the thread. I think that trying to find a nut to fit is the easiest in remedies. Then all you have to is to attach it. 

Bob


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

We also have a Fastenal, but I went to a competitor. I'll try Fastenal, next.

It is 1" dia. X 4, maybe 5 threads per inch. I call it a R.H., it looks like if I was to screw a nut on it, it would be just like putting a nut on a common bolt.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

Remembering that the vise had a Made in Canada sticker on it, gave me an idea. I joined a forum in Canada a few days ago, and have had several responses. This morning, a real good one came, but still falls short on a brand name of the vise. I'll post it below. The reading portion of it, gives a very good description of what mine is, as far as dimensions go. It even talks about the Brass quick-release mechanism on the base which mine is missing.

The picture and text came from a 1984 Lee Valley catalog.


----------



## cey146 (Oct 8, 2013)

I contacted the folks at Lee Valley, but the gentleman stated their records do not go back far enough to find out who manufactured the vise.

Today, I took the remaining one off of the workbench. As I cleaned it up, I’ve found what looks to be LVU-1 stamped into the piece. I traced it with some yellow paint marker, and on the picture, the U doesn’t look like a U.

I’m about to give up, and head to the machine shop….......


----------

